# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Is Chewing Gum harmful or  beneficial l for teeth ?

## herryjohn

Is Chewing Gum harmful or beneficial for teeth ?

----------


## ankita1234

Chewing gum can cause jaw muscle imbalance (if you chew on one side more than the other) and even TMJ or temporomandibular joint disorder in your jaw, which can be a painful chronic condition. Anytime you overuse a certain set of muscles, it can lead to contracted muscles and related pain, including headaches, earaches, and toothaches over time.

----------


## davidsmith36

Biting gum can bring about jaw muscle lopsidedness (in the event that you bite on one side more than the other) and even TMJ or temporomandibular joint issue in your jaw, which can be an agonizing perpetual condition. At whatever time you abuse a specific arrangement of muscles, it can prompt contracted muscles and related torment, including migraines, ear infections, and toothaches after some time.

----------


## hoadao3493

Thien Ha Bet (thabet) is considered as the house that owns the largest and most diverse online game store. There are all forms of sports betting, attractive card games, etc. with high winning rates. Including prizes up to 5 billion VND. Please visit thabet to join

----------

